# No Hero's Welcome (Eberron)



## mhd (May 24, 2007)

I'm currently looking for some players for a low-level Eberron game. The characters will all have fought in the Last War, trying to help out less fortunate veterans. We'll start out in Sharn and will probably remain there for quite a while. I'm aiming for a slightly noir A-Team, without the "on the run" element.

Level progression will be rather slow, this is more a role-playing campaign than sheer combat and pulpy awesomeness. I will be quite lavish with action dice to compensate for this. Still, there will be some action and the lower levels of Sharn aren't for the timid.

Character creation:

Everything from the core D&D books, the Eberron campaign guide and the Complete books is allowed. Attributes are 25 pts point-buy. Hit points are maximum until I say differently.
As this campaign will probably a bit heavy on the skills, we'll have some slight changes there. First of all, every class has 2 additional skill points per level. There's also no distinction between class skills and cross-class skills, anything listed among the classes should be taken as suggestions, not as absolute restrictions. Skill costs are 1 point per rank up to (lvl+3)/2 (the old cross-class maximum) and 2 points per rank from there to the maximum of lvl+3.

Every characters starts with two levels. The first one has to be taken in a NPC class (Adept, Warrior, Expert, Commoner, Noble). This represents your vocation before you went to war. The second class can be freely chosen and should fit to what you were doing in the military.
Don't forget those Craft and Knowledge skills...

Starting heroes should fit fine with the lower classes, so even if you start out as noble and are dragonmarked, don't expect much help from your family. Please integrate this into your background stories.

I'm looking for four to six players. The character information should be sent to me at michael_dingler@yahoo.com, once they're done please post a short paragraph about your looks, demenanor and military backround here in this thread. If your character doesn't keep much secrets, you may post more.

Posting every other day would be fine, though I'd be quite happy about daily posts. I'll trust every player enough to perform his/her own dice rolling, although I'll probably abbreviate some combats by asking for general strategies. I'll roll about 2-4 rounds by myself then and will ask for a new set of tactics after that -- or if something unexpected happenend.

I'd be happy to answer further questions, either in this thread, by mail or by PM.


----------



## frostrune (May 25, 2007)

This sounds cool to me.  Amazing no one has jumped on this yet.

Let me be the 1st to throw out a concept... 

Baraka, male shifter EXP 1/ RGR 1; I'm picturing him as the scout of the group.  

Baraka was a loner and outcast making a living selling wild game and pelts from a small cabin outside the Aundarian village of Hom de luc <made it up, feel free to change> when a troop of Deneith recruiters came knocking.  Restless with his current existance and seduced by promises of comraderie, honor, and riches he was easily persuaded to join the ranks of the Blademarks.  House Deneith channeled his natural stealth and knack for survival and formally trained him in the arts of recon and infiltration.

Baraka is a good man to have in a tight spot.  He is clever, ferocious, and loyal unto death.  He also carries a grudge.

Everyting is a bit loose on purpose to allow your input to better fit the story.  By your intial post I'm assumning their is some falling out between our charcaters and the established military?  feed me whatever info you want and I'll work with it.

More character mechanics to come later... if you like the concept, that is.  I'd also like to hear your suggestions on what-type of shifter Baraka is (beasthide, longstrider, etc...)

Thanks,

Frostrune

Edit: HA!  just re-read and realized the name is oddly close to 'Barracus'.  Coincidence?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2007)

I was going to submit a concept but I realized that







> The character information should be sent to me at michael_dingler@yahoo.com,



Although if its ok to submit characters here ,I will do so


----------



## mhd (May 25, 2007)

Character concepts are all right here, I just don't think it's necessary for everyone to know all the other stats. And I assume that military  types (and RPG characters in general) might have some secrets...
Post as much as you want the other players to know here and send me the dirty details...


----------



## Torillan (May 25, 2007)

I've sent you an email, but have a quick question.  Do NPC levels count against XP penalties for Multiclassing?  I couldn't really find anything on it, but I'm hoping you may have a houserule or something.

Thanks.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 25, 2007)

I'll submit my character later tonight, Oakenheart, Warforged Druid (is Secrets of Xen'drik ok to use? If it is, I'd like to go for the Landforged Walker PrC).


----------



## mhd (May 25, 2007)

@Torillan: Yep, no multi-classing penalties at all.

@Necro_Kinder: Well, I don't own Secrets of Xen'drik, so I'm not really familiar with the class. Still, until we get into PrC territory, I should be able to look up the necessary information. I'm a bit strange about prestige classes though, I really prefer it when there's an actual organisation or at least a mentor behind them. I have no problems integrating all kinds of societies and teachers into the game, but prior notice is helpful. I'll see about the class as soon as possible and will try to make some room for it.

This might be of interest for other players too. If you want to branch out into a prestige class that isn't terribly generic (e.g. Duelist), then please tell me and I'll see how we can work things out.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (May 26, 2007)

Well, I'm not particularly familiar with Eberron (in fact, I don't own the campaign setting), but I've looked around and I've familiarized myself with the basic concepts of it. I know D&D quite well, this is just a different setting with action points. Just explain the concept of action points to me briefly, and I'd be happy to join!

As for a character, I'm willing to play whatever you need. Right now, it seems like the party is short an arcane spellcaster. You guys willing to work with a Necromancer (not evil, neutral)? That is to say, a Wizard specialized in Necromancy, but branching into a few other schools as well (whatever you guys think would be the most useful).

Most likely, I'd play an Elven Aristocrat 1 / Wizard (Necromancer) 1. Basic history, off the top of my head? Something along the lines of this... Acted on a board of advisors for House Phiarlan (not dragonmarked, but reasonably respected), hence being an Aristocrat, and also received basic training in magic, which he showed a natural knack for. He was primarily trained in Illusion, but he took more of an interest in Necromancy. His interest in the art grew, he trained and studied almost constantly, and he began to move away from the typically "accepted" Necromancy into the darker sectors of the school. The other members of the House voiced some disapproval of this, but it never became a major problem (it just sort of weirded them out). His knowledge of the arcane earned the respect of House Phiarlan, however, and my character was called into service, working as a low-ranking officer and, well, Necromancer. He saw a decent amount of action on the battlefield, but his decisions and tactics (making some unneccessary sacrifices with his soldiers, occasional cruelty towards prisoners) were considered amoral at times. He argued that his decisions were made in the interest of the greater good, but he still made a bad reputation for himself. He still maintains ties with House Phiarlan, but he spends most of his time abroad, occasionally running errands for House Phiarlan, mostly studying his dark arts in relative secrecy.

VERY rough draft, but it gives an idea. Let me know if anything needs changing, I'm fine with that. Alignment will be Lawful Neutral, and he has no beef with toeing the line between evil and good. So, if this sounds good, let me know, and I'll send some more detailed info via e-mail.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 26, 2007)

I was thinking in an dwarven Adept/shugenja from complete divine. Mostly a library rat, skills in knowledge and the sort, research for example. Focused in earth or fire.
He could be traveling the lands after the war, as many other shugenjas, searching for knowledge, and a better undestanding of the elements. 
Well this are some ideas. I'm quite new to Eberron settings as well, but I will look some sources of info to come with a real background. At least with more than 4 lines.

PS: Nazhkandrias could you facilitate me some of the web pages you use to inform yourself? (In the case that you search for it in th web of curse)

PS2: I apologies for my spelling errors.


----------



## frostrune (May 26, 2007)

Forgive me for jumping in ahead of the DM but I'm relatively familiar with Eberrron.

Nazhkandrias, your elf necromancer is a suprisingly relevant combination.  I'm not sure if it fits with the military theme our DM is going for but Aereni elves are masters of Necromancy.  In fact they worship their ancestors called the Undying Court.  In their culture their greatest leaders and heros are sometimes granted a form of lichdom to forever serve their people.  They are not truly undead, they are a new sub-type called 'deathless'.  Essentially a good-ish variant.   The bad news is the Aereni had virtually nothing to do with the Last War as they hail from a completely different continent.  They tend to be xenophobic and have little regard for the lesser races.  Good luck on making this combo jive with the campaign.

Voda Vosa, I'm not at all familiar with the Shujenga so I'm not sure I can offer any help with backstory.  The dragonmarked dwarves of House Kunderak are a financial power and have more of a defensive bent.  I'm doubting the played a large direct role in the actual battles.  The dwarven homeland of the Mror Holds seized their independance from Karnath during the chaos of the war.  To sum it up, dwarves as an whole didn't have a large direct impact on the war.  I'm sure individual dwarves fought for a number of different nations or for House Deneith as mercenaries.

Hope this helps.

Frostrune


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 26, 2007)

I just put the war thing because the dm said we must have participated in it. 
The shugenjas are elemental masters, who wield the power of an specific element. I think that my dwarf couldn't just be a mercenary, since the profesion is one of honor and feith, but may be he could be seeking to obtain knowledge from the spoils of war.
Also I think I must align with one dragon don' I?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 26, 2007)

Are the 2 new skill points added at the end (4+int)x4 +2), or are they added at the beginning (4+2+int)x4?


----------



## mhd (May 26, 2007)

The skill points get quadrupled at first level (which is your NPC class level, of course).

The military background will be the common factor. Sharn has a huge population of refugees and aimless veterans, and this will provide your adventure hooks. Probably also a little conflict, as I think that we won't have a group that all served on the same side... 

@Voda Vosa: The Player's Guide to Eberron integrates Shugenjas into Eberron as servants of the dragons of Argonessen. This is a bit far off, so I'm not quite sure how we integrate that into the war. But maybe you were an ordinary soldier or NCO (maybe the adjutant of an officer) and got "converted" by one of the Shugenjas of Argonessen? So now you'd be in Sharn, looking for more information and possible other followers? Considering that we'll be starting/playing in Sharn, Air would be a good elemental specialization...
Also, if you want to play a library rat, have you looked at the Archivist from Heroes of Horror (also here)

Also a general question about the skill rules:
With the rule as current, to reach a certain level it would be cheaper to wait a while and buy it once the level limits are different. I don't know how that's for you. I'd really like for skills to be more expensive at the very high levels so that it's more about getting new skills than maximizing a select few, but I'm currently unsure whether we want to do this.
So, do we
a) keep it this way
b) say that skills cost 1 point per rank for the first 5 (or so) ranks and then double
c) use the default rules (+2 skill points remain, though)


----------



## Nazhkandrias (May 26, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Nazhkandrias, your elf necromancer is a suprisingly relevant combination. I'm not sure if it fits with the military theme our DM is going for but Aereni elves are masters of Necromancy. In fact they worship their ancestors called the Undying Court. In their culture their greatest leaders and heros are sometimes granted a form of lichdom to forever serve their people. They are not truly undead, they are a new sub-type called 'deathless'. Essentially a good-ish variant. The bad news is the Aereni had virtually nothing to do with the Last War as they hail from a completely different continent. They tend to be xenophobic and have little regard for the lesser races. Good luck on making this combo jive with the campaign.



Ah, I forgot that detail about the Aereni (the xenophobia). I know that they had great knowledge of necromancy, but they tend to lean more towards use of positive energy (the Deathless were liches, but liches are imbued with negative, not positive, energy). My character saw negative energy and "evil" necromancy as a more powerful source of magic, to the disapproval of the other members of the house. And although the Aereni are xenophobic, they must have sent at least a FEW people over, right? More of a token thing, than anything. And I think that they would be perfectly happy to get a questionable Necromancer off of their hands.

And if this is not the case, then my character would most likely see warfare as an opportunity to test his Necromantic powers on the battlefield, free from moral judgement (if it kills, it works). He would leave (with permission, if possible) to play a part in the war, forgoing the normal xenophobia of the Aereni for the sake of improving his skills.

Hence, the connection with the Aereni and the military background. Rogue, but not renegade, Necromancer serving as a mage on the battlefield. History is still a bit sketchy, but I'll put further detail into it later, should I be accepted into this game. Please, inform me of any mistakes that I might ever make!



			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> PS: Nazhkandrias could you facilitate me some of the web pages you use to inform yourself? (In the case that you search for it in th web of curse)



Wikipedia, which is usually a fairly terrible source, has some pretty good info on the basic structure of Eberron (search Eberron in Wikipedia). It also has some links to a few other Eberron resources. The Wizards page has some info to glean, and various other fansites on the web contain relevant information on Eberron politics.


----------



## Ion (May 26, 2007)

If you're still looking for people, count me in.  I'll e-mail you a general character concept shortly.

Rob.


----------



## Ion (May 26, 2007)

I sent my character idea off.  Basically I'm looking at a Warrior / Cleric who's known nothing but war his entire life.


----------



## Andreas (May 26, 2007)

Hi, i would like to join and my prefered character is a human mechanicus (adept/artificer).

I will send you the character with the complete backgroundstory soon.

My prefered skillrules would be 
b) say that skills cost 1 point per rank for the first 5 (or so) ranks and then double 
or
c) use the default rules (+2 skill points remain, though)
but i will roll with a, too, if the others and you want me to.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 26, 2007)

I'm fine with any of the skill ideas.

:: DISREGARD::


----------



## mhd (May 26, 2007)

@Necro_Kinder: anything involving dinosaurs, pirates, robots or ninjas is perfectly okay.

So, let me get this straight, up 'til now we have the following roster:

frostrune - shifter scout
Torillan - warforged special ops
Necro_Kinder - warforged druid
Nazhkandrias - elven necromancer
Voda Vosa - dwarven shugenja
Ion - human warrior-priest
Andreas - human mecha-mage

Unless I missed someone, that's 7 players. Sounds  about right. Unless someone comes in with another character filling out an unused niche very quickly, I'd say we roll with that.

I've got to finish some private business the next days and work might prove stressful, so I'd say we take the rest of the week to finish the characters and an initial group structure and will start with the first seeds of an adventure by the end of the week. That okay with you guys?

And regarding skill rules, I'd say we stick with the simpler choice. No class skills, 2 additional skill points per level (quadruple at first level), every rank costs 1 point.
This is valid until rank 5 + key attribute bonus, above that the cost doubles (e.g. if you have Strength 14, Jump costs you one point until rank 7 -- 5 + 2).
This should mean that most starting characters should have no problems distributing their skills and we'll only have to keep this rule in mind later on...


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 26, 2007)

mhd said:
			
		

> @Necro_Kinder: anything involving dinosaurs, pirates, robots or ninjas is perfectly okay.




Excellent. Will send him in later tonight (hopefully).


----------



## Ion (May 26, 2007)

How are we doing starting gold?  Is it the standard 900gp from the DMG?


----------



## mhd (May 26, 2007)

You can use that as a guide line, yes. If you've got some more expensive military issue items or heirlooms (especially if you start out noble), then be my guest. If someone has a wand with a few charges left, that's okay, too. If you can find a good explanation for it and it isn't too expensive, I probably won't argue. 

This won't be a item-intensive campaign. Your abilities will count, not the stuff you carry around. As our opponents will be mostly humanoid, too (at least as long as we stay in Sharn), this balances nicely, as they just won't be carrying around top-notch equipment, too.


----------



## Ion (May 27, 2007)

I've got my character stats done.  Are we making a new thread to post them in?  or keeping them in this one?


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 27, 2007)

Seems like i missed this one. Think at me as the alternate.


----------



## Ion (May 27, 2007)

__________________________________________________
*Lieutenant Conrad Tensen of the Fifth Cyran Infantry*
[SIZE=-2]Human Warrior 1 / Cleric 1 stats[/SIZE] 
[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/Tensen-avatar.jpg[/imagel]

"With luck we will see tomorrow in Cyre!"



__________________________________________________

[the abridged version]
Conrad, or "The Lieutenant" as people around his neighborhood call him, is a tall man in his early thirties.  He is a proud former member of the 5th Cyran Infantry, which was disband after the fall of Cyre.  He lives in the Broken Arch district of Middle Dura in Sharn with his sister and her two daughters.  He has recently been featured in the Sharn Inquisitive for his efforts organising a volunteer neighborhood watch, to tackle the rising crime rate, and to make up for the poor city watch presence in the Broken Arch district.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (May 27, 2007)

Alright, I'll have my stats sent in (with a complete story) sometime Monday. If we are to post our characters in the Rogue's Gallery, be sure to let me know in my e-mail if anything need correcting before I post it in the RG!

And Ion, kudos for remembering to assign a rank to your character - military history, after all! I'll have to check and see what rank and title is given to a Necromancer who floats from unit to unit as needed, though...


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 28, 2007)

Oakheart is sent, but I'm still working out how to give a druid a military background. I'm thinking he was a veterinarian for a Halfling calvary regiment. Also explains his Fastieth companion. I'll work on it more later.


----------



## mhd (May 28, 2007)

You don't necessarily have to _serve_ as a druid in the war, maybe your connection to nature manifested itself when you were doing something completely different. This can be used for other unusual classes, too.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2007)

Well I ll be sending my sheet may be at night or tomorrow. I have some issues with internet that should be dealt with today.
I will add a background to fitt my shugenja. Oh a question first: Can I alignwith fire or earth insted of air? I mena... a dwarf should get the feel of the formers more that the last.


----------



## mhd (May 28, 2007)

No problem at all, Voda. I just said that anyone connected with  Air fits in nicely with Sharn, but there are certainly other reasons you ended up here...
All characters need to be veterans without much outside support (no big favors from churches, or characters who are ranking members of noble houses). That's the only thing that's really required. The rest is up to you...


----------



## Nazhkandrias (May 29, 2007)

Sorry, I was busy a little longer than anticipated. Slight delay, the character info should be in to you by tomorrow!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2007)

By the way, any subrace I could be able to use? I saw the dream dwarf...
And I olso find this, if you want to take a look at:
http://www.coveworld.net/eberron/cult_of_four.html
Finaly Theres something I would never understad: Why Shugenjas use charisma to determine spells while Wisdom would be moust suitable.


----------



## Ion (May 29, 2007)

That cult of the four stuff was pretty cool.  I'll have to browse around that site a little bit more.  Where is the dream dwarf from?


Any thoughts on when we'll all be ready to start this?  

@mhd - have you had a chance to look over my stats and the full character history I sent you?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=143086&page=1&pp=20
Here I saw it


----------



## mhd (May 29, 2007)

@Voda: Dream dwarves have a rather peculiar background, if I remember correctly. If you just want to avoid the Cha penalty, I'd suggest the gold dwarves, who're basically just normal dwarves that don't seem to drink as much...

@Ion: I quickly checked your sheet and story, seems alright by me. I'll go over the mechanics a bit more once everyone has sent their sheets in, I'm still missing most of them... If everything goes alright, we should start playing this friday or saturday.


----------



## Ion (May 29, 2007)

I found this thread over on the WotC boards about dream dwarves in Eberron.  I think it's kind of a neat idea.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2007)

Could I ask you something? I dont have this NPC class. I would need game stats of the adept to make my character. I have just the complete books.


----------



## Ion (May 29, 2007)

The Adept


----------



## Nazhkandrias (May 30, 2007)

Sigh... I'm sorry. Apparently, everybody in my house believes that my brother spending hours on his Facebook account is more important than me meeting a deadline. Terribly sorry, but I'll have to send in the character info tomorrow, assuming the same thing doesn't happen tomorrow... Really, I'm trying to fix this issue, and I'm sorry for the delay.


----------



## frostrune (May 30, 2007)

I think I've got all my info in to our DM at this point.  

One thing I should probably mention on my end before this thing gets rolling.  I can post quite frequently during the week but weekends are much tougher (my own personal commitment to wife and family).  If this will not work for whatever reason I'd be happy to withdraw my name with no hard feelings.

Frostrune


----------



## mhd (May 30, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about that right now. I think most of us probably have other engagements during the weekend (e.g. the usual face-to-face RPG sessions). We'll just have to see what rhythm evolves and what days are better for the very post-intensive parts of the game.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 30, 2007)

Is this full up yet?


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (May 31, 2007)

mhd, I'm wondering if you're still accepting PCs, i am really interested if you are and can have a character to you by tommorrow


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2007)

Did you recive my mail?


----------



## Torillan (May 31, 2007)

Sorry, but I need to bow out so others can join.  Time constraints.

Thanks for the opportunity, tho!


----------



## mhd (May 31, 2007)

Sorry guys, it was the last of the month and I had to clean out an old apartment, which temporarily brought me into a world without net access, a world not entirely unlike the most dreadful Ravenloft domains...

And quite a lot happened in the meantime, of course. Sorry to lose you, Torillan, that was a rather interesting character, would've liked to see how he interacts with the others.

So that means we're currently having 6 players, with three new applicants. I said once before that I don't want to go above 8, which is already slightly outside my comfort zone. So I'd suggest the following: It's rather likely that someone might drop out because he doesn't like the game or can't keep up posting. So send me your characters, and I'll try to keep you in mind. If a player leaves us or I find out that that many characters don't scare me as much in the shiny world of the intertubes as they'd do at the gaming table, you're in...

Other than that, recruiting should be over now.

I'm still missing some character sheets.


@Voda: I got your character. I'm waiting for all sheets to arrive before I make some final comments and suggestions.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2007)

Roger that


----------



## Ion (Jun 1, 2007)

How many character sheets have you received already?


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 1, 2007)

mhd said:
			
		

> Other than that, recruiting should be over now.
> 
> I'm still missing some character sheets.
> 
> ...





mhd,

If you don't mind I will be sending you some character info to be considered as an alt.

I always seem to come in to these threads too late!  

~H4H


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 1, 2007)

OK, my character's info is in. As soon as I get a response from you, mhd, and I make any necessary changes and answer any questions, I'll post a paragraph about my character. I should be able to fill the niche of primary arcane spellcaster (and possibly have a fairly large role in social interaction) fairly well.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 1, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Did you recive my mail?




Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

I do not understand what are you trying to say. Sorry, my understanding is limited to words and familiar phrases, but that I can't tell.


----------



## mhd (Jun 1, 2007)

Ion said:
			
		

> How many character sheets have you received already?




They're all in, finally.

I'm going through the stories and sheets right now, I'll send you some note as soon as I'm finished and once we straighten things out, I'll post a link to the actual gaming thread here.

Looks like we'll be starting soon...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

Hurray!


----------



## mhd (Jun 1, 2007)

*Almost Done*

So, I just sent out some mails about missing pieces in the sheets or stories. Not really much to do, I'm quite happy with the info I've got. 

I've also decided against a common background or a battle that you all served in, although the latter might still come up. So the situation we start in might seem a bit forced, but for a forum game we just don't have the time to get six people together in the usual ordeal. The starting situation will leave room for everyone to get to know each other and get to grips with the posting until the real action begins.

Regarding posting, I'd still say we trust each player to make roll his own dice (probably online if you're posting from a place where you might get strange looks if you pull out 12 six siders).  It's also quite helpful if you make the text your character actually speaks a different color, as seen in all the other PbP games. Color your OOC comments another color or spoiler them. If anyone can think of other useful tips for the game, now's the time...


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 2, 2007)

How will you handle combat? Will we work it in an OOC Combat thread (posting all of the boring stat-based stuff) and then stylize it into the main thread, or will we spoiler requests for rolls?

And just tell us the situation or battle you want to "force" our characters into, and I'll fit it in. My guy's pretty flexible, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mhd (Jun 2, 2007)

Important battles will probably be done on a round-for-round basis. Everything else will be done in a slightly abbreviated manner. You tell me your strategy, which includes both general terms ("I try to keep enemies from fleeing") and mechanical ones ("I'll go for Power Attack 5"), and I'll do the neccesary dice rolls and decisions for 2-4 rounds. I'll interrupt of course if the situation changes, reinforcements arrive etc.

And regarding the format, I'd say we do it all in the main thread. At this level, system details aren't that disturbing yet. Long stuff should be spoilered -- as does stuff not everyone knows about. I'll do the same for Listen or Sense Motive checks. If it's just a quick roll, put it in parentheses, preferably of a different color, e.g.



> I follow the wounded cultist (move silently 23), unless he's leaving the city premises. Let's see where the dirty snake god has his headquarters!




If any of this doesn't work out, we'll discuss it on the OOC thread.


----------



## mhd (Jun 2, 2007)

And lo, it has begun!

Game thread 
OOC thread


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 2, 2007)

Should a Rogue's Gallery thread be started up? Simply so we can keep track of updated character sheets (mostly so I can keep track of and let everyone know what spells I have prepared and the ones I know)?


----------



## mhd (Jun 3, 2007)

If that's deemed useful, I'm fine with that. What does the rest think of it?


----------



## Ion (Jun 3, 2007)

I say go for it.  It's good to have all the character sheets in the same place.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm going to edit my last post slightly, I forgot to include the fact that I have a Raven familiar. He knows the Draconic language, I'll add in a small detail about him in the post. I'll include stats in my Rogue's Gallery sheet. Sorry I forgot him in the e-mail, mhd! Besides, what's a Necromancer without the stereotypical raven?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2007)

Some background


Since Kuro destroyed his father masterpiece, an enormous crystal, his name was forwarded by "Gemshard". He was an adept at the local temple in his natal city at  the east mountains of Cyre. 
But war erases every thing, as it erases Kuros town and Kuros father. Desolated, he and a handful of survivors drifted through the vast continent, searching a town to settle, and they found Sharn ,after many month of journey.
The dwarf fit in the town nicely, in times of war every useful hand is well accepted. Kuro worked as scribe during most of the war, keeping archives of the war progress. 
One day, that seems like any others, a stranger comes to town, a dwarf. Roham was hes name, Master of Earth his profession. The well equipped and experienced dwarf walked up the stairs into the headquarters, where he spoke with the commanders, explaining his mission. The Cult of the Four, a somehow secret 
society of Elemental Masters, have sent many Elemental masters to aid the different Nations. The reasons remained unknown, but the high rank officers agree to let Roham train some of the civilians in the headquarters in the ways of the Elements. Kuro was the first chosen by Master Roham, since he felt Kuros native affinity with Earth. 
Many more were trained and they accompany many battalions in skirmishes, where they developed quite well, causing many casualties in the enemy ranks, as they also healed and act as clerics to the own troops. 
But in a skirmish, just as any other, the enemy had a plan. While fighting, enemy troops started coming and coming, there were so many of them that the Earth wielders strengh started fading. Many were slain still fighting, many on the run. Roham was the last standing, turning his rivals into stone, conjuring earth elementals at his side, and rising walls to stop enemy advance. Kuro was fighting when an arrow hit the upper right part of his chest, making him unconscious.
Hours latter he woke up in the middle of the city, being carried up by some of his companions. After he healed, Kuro fought bravely until the War was over.
Peace prevail, at last, though the  Day of Mourning devastated Cyre. Kuro still lives in Sharn, thinking his lesson there is still unlearned.


----------



## mhd (Jun 4, 2007)

The Rogue's Gallery is open. Between this and the OOC thread, we should have everything we got, no reason to post here further (until recruting is re-opened for some reason).


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, it isn't neccessarily a recruiting thread anymore, but we should still check it from time to time. We can ask questions here without disrupting the flow of the IC thread.

Which brings me to my question... you said that you would be lavish with Action Points (I know how they work, you roll something important that you don't like, roll 1d6, add the result, and you get a set amount each level), but exactly how many Action Points per character? For Novhilion, an Aristocrat 1/Wizard 1, how many Action Points would you give?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 4, 2007)

Sorry about not posting yet, I shall put Oakheart in the rogue's gallery later tonite when I get home.

Background: 
Oakheart was Forged and sold to Halfling mercenaries working for the Cyran Infantry. There he was their Healer, and developed a bond with the Halfling's dinosaurs. He requsted one for a pack animal, and named him Swift Tooth. He then served primarily as a veternarian, healing their mounts more then them. After the war he became somewhat of a recluse, living in nature away from people. Now he has made his way back to Sharn to find work and look for old friends.


----------



## Ion (Jun 4, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Well, it isn't neccessarily a recruiting thread anymore, but we should still check it from time to time. We can ask questions here without disrupting the flow of the IC thread.




 I think that's what this thread is intended for.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Sep 8, 2007)

Not sure if this game is still open for recruitment, but if it is I'd like to join.

*puppy-dog eyes*


----------

